# xmms masked?

## Alexi-5000

mod-edit: Hier bitte Ontopic zum Thema xmms deinstallieren, Alternative installieren. _Diskussionen_ bitte hier: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-510179.html --slick

Guten morgen Community,

nach meinem letzten emerge --sync sind sämtliche xmms Pakete als masked markiert.

Nach kurzer Suche in den Foren fand ich nur zwei Posting, welchem es ähnlich geht

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-509819-highlight-xmms.html

Ich möchte auf xmms nicht verzichten und ich möchte auch keine Pakete in die package.keywords

eintragen, die ist leider schon für xgl zu voll.  :Sad: 

Die xmms.org Newsseite sagt gar nichts darüber.

Weiss irgendjemand, was da vor sich geht?

Grüße, Euer Alexi-5000

mod-edit: 

Thread aus Aktualitätsgründen +sticky

Titel dazu angepaßt, war: "xmms masked ? - Abhängigkeit"

--slickLast edited by Alexi-5000 on Tue Oct 24, 2006 11:23 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## franzf

Hi Alexi,

schau mal hier:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-510179.html

Ein Möglichkeit wäre dass du dir das aktuelle Ebuild in ein Overlay kopierst und Keywords veränderst.

Nur wirds eben so keine Updates mehr geben...

Grüße

Franz

----------

## c_m

die wird es ja anscheinend eh nicht mehr geben.... (siehe verlinkter Thread)

----------

## Alexi-5000

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Hi Alexi,
> 
> schau mal hier:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-510179.html
> ...

 

Jo, besten Dank für die Info.

Komisch, das ich das nicht über die Suche gefunden habe   :Shocked: 

Gruß, Alexi-5000

----------

## pablo_supertux

xmms wird demnächst auch maskiert und aus dem Tree rausfliegen. Das liegt daran, dass das Sound Herd keinen Dev hat, der sich um xmms kümmert und die Bugs sammeln sich.

Ich finde es schade, weil die XMMS Alternative noch nicht so gut funktionieren wie xmms selber, aber ich kann die devs auch verstehen. Aber am wahrscheinlichsten wird es sein, dass xmms in ein overlay verschoben wird. Siehe nähers in der Mailing List  :Smile: 

----------

## Alexi-5000

Also ich habe xmms jetzt aus meinem System entfernt.

Das worldfile begutachtet, depclean und revdep-rebuild laufen lassen.

Habe das USE-Flag "xmms" aus meiner make.conf rausgeworfen und einige Pakete neugemerged.

Wenn ich nun

```
equery d xmms
```

eingebe kommt als Ausgabe immer noch

```
media-sound/normalize-0.7.6-r2

media-libs/flac-1.1.2-r3

media-libs/faad2-2.0-r11

media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre8
```

Obwohl ich diese Pakete schon neugemerged habe?

Bsp. 

```
Alexi-5000@haktar ~ $ sudo emerge -av flac

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/flac-1.1.2-r3  USE="-3dnow -debug -doc -ogg -sse (-xmms)" 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No]
```

Warum ist denn dann die xmms Abhängigkeit noch vorhanden ?

Hat es was mit der Klammer zu tun?

Alexi-5000

----------

## musv

Soweit ich das mit der Klammer verstanden hab, bedeutet das:

Das USE-Flag wird im Ebuild beim Compilieren nicht mehr beachtet, ist aber in Deinen Einstellungen noch vorhanden.

Edit: Ich hab grad mal nach einem Ufed in meine /etc/make.conf reingeguckt. Da steht jetzt bei den USE-Flag ein -xmms drin. D.h. wurde wahrscheinlich automatisch auf -xmms gesetzt. Bisher hatte ich die xmms-Unterstützung immer mit drin. 

Ich geh mal davon aus, daß die Maintainer damit erreichen wollen, daß in Zukunft beim Update des Systems keine Pakete mehr mit xmms-Unterstützung compiliert werden.

----------

## astaecker

 *Alexi-5000 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> equery d xmms
> ```
> ...

 

"equery depend" zeigt alle Pakete an, die xmms direkt oder bei aktivierten USE-Flag benötigen würden.

Die Pakete in der Liste sind alles Pakete, die ein "xmms" USE-Flag haben. Ob es aktiviert ist oder nicht, interessiert equery nicht.

----------

## slick

Thread aus Aktualitätsgründen +sticky, da sicher einige das Problem haben. Siehe auch mod-edit im Eingangspost.

----------

## Alexi-5000

 *arlsair wrote:*   

>  *Alexi-5000 wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> equery d xmms
> ```
> ...

 

Danke.   :Smile: 

Alexi-5000

----------

## sidious

Diego Pettenò auf http://planet.gentoo.org

 *Quote:*   

>  will be finally getting rid of XMMS. Last night Ive masked it, as Luis wants to leave us 
> 
> Once again the problem is that XMMS has no maintainer, has no upstream, its bugged like hell, and its an old piece of crap right now. If you still are using XMMS, you should consider modern alternatives like Audacious, Amarok, BMPx, MPD, Rythmbox, and XMMS2 that will enter portage sooner or later.

 

Audacious ist quasi wie xmms...

----------

## smg

Ihr könnt auch mal mocp testen.  :Smile: 

* media-sound/moc 

     Available versions:  2.1.4-r1 2.2.0-r1 2.3.0 2.3.2 2.3.3 2.4.0

     Installed:           2.4.0

     Homepage:            http://moc.daper.net/

     Description:         Music On Console - ncurses interface for playing audio files

----------

## Aldo

 *Quote:*   

> Audacious ist quasi wie xmms...

 

Nicht ganz:

xmms kann ich auf doppelte Größe bringen, Audacious nicht.

Und auf einem 21"-Monitor mit 1720 x 1290 ist mir Audacious zu klein...

Und das ist momentan das K.O.-Kriterium gegen Audacious für mich.

----------

## Erich

Hi.

Da ich den xmms auch von der Platte gelöscht haben will ,eine frage dazu.Und zugleich für die Zukunft mit Ähnlichen fällen.

 *Quote:*   

> Umgekehrt deinstalliere ich Programme mittlerweile so, dass ich gar nicht mehr emerge unmerge anwende, sondern einfach den Eintrag aus dem Worldfile lösche.

 

Kann mir jemand Erklären,wie ich das zu stande bringen kann.Ich habe von der Worldfile schon eine menge gelesen,nur so ganz habe ich das nicht verstanden.Mit dem Befehl

```
cat /var/lib/portage/world 
```

sehe ich meine ganzen Programme,aber wie lösche ich das Programm daraus?Und ist das die Ominöse Worldfile?

Danke.

----------

## franzf

 *Erich wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Umgekehrt deinstalliere ich Programme mittlerweile so, dass ich gar nicht mehr emerge unmerge anwende, sondern einfach den Eintrag aus dem Worldfile lösche. 
> 
> Kann mir jemand Erklären,wie ich das zu stande bringen kann.Ich habe von der Worldfile schon eine menge gelesen,nur so ganz habe ich das nicht verstanden.

 

Und was bringt das?

Deinstalliert ist da noch nix! Nur Portage weiß nicht mehr dass es installiert ist! Also vollkommener Schwachfug, da die Dateien noch auf der Platte liegen.

Was ist denn an dem emerge -C sooo schlimm? Bis ich nano angeworfen und die entsprechende Zeile gefunden hab (ich nehm nicht an dass du dir ein Script geschrieben hast...), ist das Paket auch unmerged.

Also bitte Portage nicht hintergehen  :Wink: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Necoro

Erich ... das "ominöse world-file" ist genau das, was es aussagt: eine Datei ... und löschen tust du da etwas in dem du "$EDITOR /var/lib/portage/world" machst und denn das entsprechende löscht

----------

## Erich

Franz.

Du meinst mit emerge -C xmms ist die Messe gelesen?Und nacher noch ein emerge --depclean ?Um die dazugehörigen Rest noch zu löschen.?

Edit

Necoro_dM: Danke,habe jetzt verstanden.Last edited by Erich on Tue Oct 24, 2006 4:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Mr_Maniac

 *sidious wrote:*   

> Audacious ist quasi wie xmms...

 

Nun... Es sieht etwas anders aus und ist bei mir viel "träger". Viele GTK2-Programme sind bei mir recht träge.

Das Scrollen durch die Liste geht langsamer, das Wechseln von Liedern geht langsamer...

XMMS ist hingegen sehr flott...

----------

## doedel

Erich, lass ein depclean, das haut sogar eingefleischten gentoo-user noch das system zusammen, da wirds dir kein bisschen besser gehen...

----------

## firefly

 *Mr_Maniac wrote:*   

>  *sidious wrote:*   Audacious ist quasi wie xmms... 
> 
> Nun... Es sieht etwas anders aus und ist bei mir viel "träger". Viele GTK2-Programme sind bei mir recht träge.
> 
> Das Scrollen durch die Liste geht langsamer, das Wechseln von Liedern geht langsamer...
> ...

 

schonmal die 1.2.0_rc3 von audacious ausprobiert? (ab version 1.2 sind viele plugins ins extra paket audacious-plugins gewandert)

----------

## SkaaliaN

Also ich bin mit audacious SEHR zufrieden! Amarok kommt mir nicht drauf  :Wink: 

LG

Scup

----------

## saturday

 *doedel wrote:*   

> Erich, lass ein depclean, das haut sogar eingefleischten gentoo-user noch das system zusammen, da wirds dir kein bisschen besser gehen...

 

Es gibt sicherlich auch haufenweise Gentoo-Nutzer, denen "depclean" nicht das System zerhauen hat. Mindestens aber einen. Ich hab noch nie ein Problem nach "depclean" gehabt.

Und "emerge - p --depclean" tut erst recht nicht weh, ist aber nach einem "emerge -C" in vielen Fällen mindestens informativ.

OnTopic:

audacious zum kurzen, schnellen Reinhören, und amarok für den langen, ausgiebigen Musikgenuss.

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *saturday wrote:*   

> 
> 
> OnTopic:
> 
> audacious zum kurzen, schnellen Reinhören, und amarok für den langen, ausgiebigen Musikgenuss.

 

wegen der Datenbank oder wieso meinste das?

lg

scup

----------

## return13

audacious - danke für den Tipp - schöner ersatz...

edit:

ein emerge -avuDt world sagt mir das net-im/kopete von xmms abhängig ist?!

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *return13 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ein emerge -avuDt world sagt mir das net-im/kopete von xmms abhängig ist?!

 

Also das kann nie im Leben sein. Überprüf nochmal die Ausgabe oder kopier die mal rein   :Rolling Eyes: 

LG

Scup

----------

## c_m

Und wie das sein kann! Siehe hier.

Nimm mal -xmms in deine USE Variable auf und mach nen emerge -avuDN world. Dann haste das Update durch und alle "Useflag-Abhängigkeiten" zu XMMS rausgeschmissen.

//EDIT: shit, falscher Link.... fixed  :Wink: 

----------

## Erich

 *doedel wrote:*   

> Erich, lass ein depclean, das haut sogar eingefleischten gentoo-user noch das system zusammen, da wirds dir kein bisschen besser gehen...

 

Ich habe ein "emerge -C xmms "danach in der "make.conf " xmms ganz herausgenommen.Meine USE-Flags mit "emerge --update --newuse world " aktualisiert .Dann ein" emerge --update --deep world ",da kamm die Meldung ,dass xmms Maskiert ist und so zeugs.Danach mit emerge -C media-plugins/xmms-wav ,dass ja Maskiert sein soll,gelöscht.Danach ein "emerge -p --depclean" da zeigt mir das System 12 Packete zum löschen.Die habe ich mir Ausgedruckt-im falle das etwas nacher nicht mehr geht,zum Nachinstallieren-man weiß ja nie.Dann ein "emerge depclean " und noch "revdep-rebuild  " und die Messe war gelesen.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## doedel

 *Quote:*   

> Die habe ich mir Ausgedruckt-im falle das etwas nacher nicht mehr geht

 

so ist man im regelfall auf der sicheren seite, doch immer mitdenken, wenn python oder portage (abhängigkeiten) futsch sind, ists ausemerged  :Wink: 

----------

## c_m

nö, das war doch auch grad erst im Forum  :Wink: 

----------

## Erich

 *doedel wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Die habe ich mir Ausgedruckt-im falle das etwas nacher nicht mehr geht 
> 
> so ist man im regelfall auf der sicheren seite, doch immer mitdenken, wenn python oder portage (abhängigkeiten) futsch sind, ists ausemerged 

 

Gibt es eine "Index Liste" von Packeten die man nie löschen sollte.Um wenigstens noch mit Portage arbeiten zu können.

----------

## mrsteven

Wie bekomme ich eigentlich schnell und ohne Frickelei eine schöne Visualisierung für Audacious?

----------

## c_m

 *Erich wrote:*   

> Gibt es eine "Index Liste" von Packeten die man nie löschen sollte.Um wenigstens noch mit Portage arbeiten zu können.

 

emerge -pve portage   ?!?

----------

## NightDragon

An dieser Stelle: Moby - At least we tried... 

*snief*...

Ich werde XMMS ganz fest vermissen... zumindest solange bis ich micht an audacious gewöhnt habe.

----------

## l3u

Ich habe XMMS nie gemocht ;-)

----------

## blice

Wieso kann man xmms nicht einfach drinlassen ? der einzige bug der mir aufgefallen ist, ist die falsche laufzeitangabe von vbr-mp3s...

xmms ist schön klein und schnell, ich hab grade mal audacious probiert, sieht aus wie ein noch billigerer winamp/xmms verschnitt, und ist schon beim starten langsamer.

Die Playlist zeigt bei mir immer "dateiname.mp3 - titel - künstler" an, egal was ich in einstellungen vorgebe.

und dann noch die 4-5 fache cpulast wie  xmms beim selbem titel, selbes outputplugin

```

top

 4762 bodo      15   0 64020  16m  10m S  9.3  1.6   0:20.56 audacious

17427 bodo      15   0 87524  36m  13m S  5.7  3.7 353:46.86 amule

 8527 root      15   0 75656  59m 6348 S  4.0  5.9 143:08.14 X

 4776 bodo      15   0 45240 7788 5504 R  2.3  0.8   0:03.37 xmms

 4805 bodo      15   0  2120 1120  840 R  0.3  0.1   0:00.04 top

```

Die andren versuche ein windoof-mediaplayer nachzubauen (amarok,juk etc) sind noch schlimmer

----------

## ChrisJumper

Ein emerge -p --depclean sagt mir dies:

```
>=media-sound/xmms-1.2 required by media-sound/amarok-1.4.3-r1
```

Funktioniert mein Amarok nun nicht mehr?!

Edit: Amarok funktioniert noch.. war auch "nur" eine xmms-UseFlag Geschichte.

Mplayer und Superkaramba funktionierten daraufhin aber nicht mehr. (libxmms.so)

Aber nach dem Update wird das wohl kein problem mehr darstellen.

----------

## saturday

 *Scup wrote:*   

>  *saturday wrote:*   
> 
> OnTopic:
> 
> audacious zum kurzen, schnellen Reinhören, und amarok für den langen, ausgiebigen Musikgenuss. 
> ...

 

Jein. Hab meistens bei Amarok ziemlich augetüftelte Playlists laufen. Wenn ich aber dann ein MP3-File probehören wollte, und ich das File aus dem Konqueror heraus mit amarok öffnen würde, wäre die Playlist und v.a. der Spielstand der Playlist hin. Deswegen audacious als Zweit-Player.  :Wink: 

----------

## tost

```
superkaramba: error while loading shared libraries: libxmms.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

Erscheint beim Aufruf von Superkaramba.

Was der Fehler ist, ist mir schon klar.

Nur wie ich ihn beheben soll nicht ganz.

Denn xmms ist ja maskiert (würde vermuten das die libxmms.so.1 daher komt)

-----

Ah einfach mal SuperKaramba neu gemergt und schon geht es..

Nunja vielleicht hilft es einigen anderen  :Wink: 

----------

## psyqil

 *tost wrote:*   

> Was der Fehler ist, ist mir schon klar.
> 
> Nur wie ich ihn beheben soll nicht ganz.

 

```
revdep-rebuild
```

----------

## SkaaliaN

ist xmms2 auch von der ganzen Sache betroffen? Wird die Entwicklung eingestellt!?

Gruß

Scup

----------

## tost

Wann gibt es denn xmms2 richtig in Portage.

Momentan ist es ja nur als ebuild erhältlich und nur im Portage Overlay ..

----------

## SkaaliaN

Darum frage ich ja. Wird es mal kommen oder ist es damit nun beendet!?

----------

## smg

 *blice wrote:*   

> Wieso kann man xmms nicht einfach drinlassen ? der einzige bug der mir aufgefallen ist, ist die falsche laufzeitangabe von vbr-mp3s...
> 
> xmms ist schön klein und schnell, ich hab grade mal audacious probiert, sieht aus wie ein noch billigerer winamp/xmms verschnitt, und ist schon beim starten langsamer.
> 
> Die Playlist zeigt bei mir immer "dateiname.mp3 - titel - künstler" an, egal was ich in einstellungen vorgebe.
> ...

 

Kannst ja mal media-sound/moc probieren, sehr zu empfehlen, und zieht auch nur soviel:

 7816 stephan   15   0 60468 5736 2204 S  2.3  1.1   4:36.32 mocp

----------

## UncleOwen

 *Scup wrote:*   

> ist xmms2 auch von der ganzen Sache betroffen? Wird die Entwicklung eingestellt!?

 

xmm2 ist nicht betroffen. Im Gegenteil, xmms2 ist der Grund, warum xmms nicht weiterentwickelt wird (wenn man so will)

----------

## smg

Kann den Audacious eigentlich auch mit UTF-8 umgehen?

----------

## firefly

ja, zumindestens habe ich keine probleme mit fehlerhaft dargestellten dateinamen und tags, und mein system läuft komplett auf utf-8

----------

## smg

 *firefly wrote:*   

> ja, zumindestens habe ich keine probleme mit fehlerhaft dargestellten dateinamen und tags, und mein system läuft komplett auf utf-8

 

Tres bien!  :Smile: 

Na ja werde ich mir eventuell mal anschauen, im Moment bin ich mit mocp aka media-sound/moc _höchst_   :Exclamation:   zufrieden.  :Smile: 

P.S.: Ist das auch dockable?  :Smile: 

----------

## firefly

 *smg wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*   ja, zumindestens habe ich keine probleme mit fehlerhaft dargestellten dateinamen und tags, und mein system läuft komplett auf utf-8 
> 
> Tres bien! 
> 
> Na ja werde ich mir eventuell mal anschauen, im Moment bin ich mit mocp aka media-sound/moc _höchst_    zufrieden. 
> ...

 

Was meinst du mit dockable?

Es dockt zumindestens am Bildschirmrand an. Und die anderen Fenster von Audacious (Playlist, equaliser) docken am hauptfenster an

----------

## smg

Na ja dockable kann man schlecht erklären, aber ich glaube, dass es keine dockable Funktionalität hat. Na ja google mal nach dockable + fluxbox oder Ähnlichem.

----------

## schotter

ich denke er meint eher

```

* media-plugins/audacious-docklet

     Available versions:  0.1.1-r1

     Installed:           0.1.1-r1

     Homepage:            http://nedudu.hu/?page_id=11

     Description:         Audacious plugin that displays an icon in your systemtray
```

----------

## smg

 *schotter wrote:*   

> ich denke er meint eher
> 
> ```
> 
> * media-plugins/audacious-docklet
> ...

 

Exakt. Alles klar, sowas gibt's auch, also ist audacious gut, bzw. nen Test wert.

----------

## firefly

 *smg wrote:*   

> Na ja dockable kann man schlecht erklären, aber ich glaube, dass es keine dockable Funktionalität hat. Na ja google mal nach dockable + fluxbox oder Ähnlichem.

 

naja das ist dann kein dockable in dem sinne, wie ich es verstehe  :Wink: 

Unter dockable verstehe ich halt die funktion, indem sich das Fenster an andere Fenster andocken kann.

Wie schon smg gesagt hat, gibt es für audacious ein plugin für den systray/notify-area.

Aber wenn du meintest die ganze anwendung in ein anderes Fenster einzubetten (der Slit bei Fluxbox, Swalloing genannt bei Gnome) dann kann das audacious meines Wissen nach nicht. Bei Gnome und bestimmt auch bei KDE, gibt es ein Docklet, welches andere Programme in ein anderes Fenster einbetten kann. Bei Gnome ist es das swallow(ing) Docklet/Plugin.

----------

## mrsteven

Wie füge ich bei audacious eigentlich ein ganzes Verzeichnis samt Unterverzeichnissen rekursiv der Playlist hinzu? Ich habe nämlich keine Lust das alles von Hand zu machen...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ok, die Notfallvariante wäre das hier:

```
find /home/stefan/Eigene\ Musik -type f -print | sort > ~/Playlists/Fette\ Liste.m3u
```

----------

## firefly

moep einfach das verzeichniss beim hinzufügen auswählen(nicht in das verzeichniss wechseln) und dann auf Hinzufügen klicken. Und schon wir recursiv hinzugefügt.  :Wink: 

----------

## mrsteven

Ok, danke! Ich war nur etwas irritiert, weil Verzeichnisse nicht ausgewählt werden, wenn ich auf "alles auswählen" klicke.  :Embarassed: 

----------

## slick

Thread unsticky

----------

## 69719

...und ich möchte auch keine Pakete in die package.keywords

eintragen, die ist leider schon für xgl zu voll..

Wieso package.keywords als File verwenden?

http://www.gentoo.de/main/de/portage-2.1.xml#doc_chap5

Der neue Weg ist eleganter

----------

## firefly

aldo:  in der version 1.2.2 von audacious ist das "doppelte größe" feature von xmms eingebaut worden

----------

